# Johns Manville Insulation ODOR



## mygarden2018 (Sep 23, 2018)

In 2016, we added an addition to our home and installed Johns Manville insulation in the ceiling, we are noticing that it puts off a terrible odor, and especially when the weather is warm outside. What can we do about it? My husband smells it all the time and when I work in the office, it will almost choke me. We are working on selling our home, and we certainly don't want that odor to be the down fall of getting a contract on our home. Help???


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Exactly what kind of insulation? i.e fiberlass batts, blown in, rockwool?
Did you notice the smell as soon as it was put up?


If you noticed it right away, it could be that the binder (keeps the fibers together) did not cure. They used to use formaldehyde based binders in insulation, but I think by now, most manufacturers use less dangerous organic binders. I would suggest you write Johns Manville. Not sure if there is any fix except to pull it out and replace it. 


I am no expert.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

When you run ac in the summer there is a natural air flow where the cooler air exits the lower portions of the house allowing warm air from the attic to be pulled in.

The question as to what type of smell is important as critters can die in the attic and create a very unpleasant odor. Have you put out traps or poison for mice?

Mice can also access an attic but not make it into the house so typical dropping signs don't show up. But their potty activities can be nasty.

I would suggest you do some snooping around in the attic, more specifically s;sniffing around". See if the small can be detected up there and if it is localized to any specific area?

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Was the attic properly vented?
Attic air sealed around any ceiling fixtures, electric lines, plumbing with expanding foam?


----------

